# These little things come up here every year. . . [note large pictures]



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

These little things come up here every year around this time.

Here are three different plants.

Two look like flowering grasses. . .

I'll take the small possibility and ask. . Does anyone know what they are?

Blue:










Red:










Violet:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The bottom photo is Creeping Charlie.


----------



## FarmerSomeday (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that middle one is Rumex acetosella - otherwise known as sheep sorrel or sour weed.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Two out of three! My neighbor was asking me what the Creeping Charlie was too, so another person the happier. 

Nice to know what weeds are, suddenly they become possibly useful.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

One of the best ways of identifying wild vegetation on our places is to invite the local agricultural agent out for a visit and walk around with him/her while pointing out the different things growing.  Much of what grows wild is actually edible and some quite nutritious too.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not sure where I'd find the local agricultural agent?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Shin said:


> I'm not sure where I'd find the local agricultural agent?


Click ==> http://extension.psu.edu/counties


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Cabin Fever


----------

